# Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Räucherspezies on board.
ich habe 3 Schleien über 50cm und spiele mit dem Gedanken, diese zu Räuchern, entsprechend große Räucherhaken sind vorhanden.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben und verraten, ob geräucherte Schleie überhaupt schmeckt?
Vielen Dank
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Schwabenhorscht (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*

Hallo,

also, ob es mit der Größe klappt kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, aber das eine geräucherte Schleie so ziemlich das Beste ist, was ich jemals gegessen habe, das steht fest!

Habe gerade auch eine Schleie mit knapp 55cm in der Truhe und möchte diese ebenfalls räuchern, bis deshalb auch auf die Antwort Deiner Frage gespannt!

Schönen Ausklang der Feiertage wünscht

Schwabenhorscht


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*

das schmeckt suuuuuuuuuuuper!!!!!!!
am besten kalt essen......... hab vor ca. 3 wochen selbst gerauchert darunter auch eine 45er und eine 50er schleie! schmecken einfach traumhaft!!


----------



## FreeLee (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*

Servus!

Es kommt ganz darauf an, aus was für nem Gewässer der Fisch kommt. Ich hab letztes Jahr den Fehler gemacht, und die 58er nicht vorher in der Badewanne "ausmoddern" lassen. Das war, wie einen Löffel Bodengrund aus dem Teich zu schlürfen...

Geräuchert hab ich den Fisch in 5 Teile geteilt. Sah echt lecker aus . . .


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*

und noch ein tipp: probier mal das fleisch von dem brustflossenmuskel (beim milchner) das ist sowas von legga!!!
manch machen den fehler und schmeisen das weg....


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*

Tach Uwe,

habe in dänischen Seen schon Schleien über 10 Pfund gefangen (kein Scherz)! Die meisten dieser Fische habe ich wieder zurückgesetzt. Aus Respekt, denn die schwammen wahrscheinlich schon dort, da war ich noch nicht auf der Welt! Ist ca. 10 Jahre her. Ab und zu habe ich mir mal so eine Monsterschleie auf dem Teller gegönnt, und ich kann dir sagen, egal ob geräuchert, gebraten oder blau (am liebsten) - EIN GEDICHT!!! Allerdings auch nur aus diesem speziellen See, ein klarer, alter Natursee mit extrem sauberem Wasser. Aus anderen Gewässern, muß man halt testen...

Grüße vom Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Aus anderen Gewässern, muß man halt testen...


das dürfte kaum probleme geben. meine beiden schleien kamen aus total einem verschlammten teich. und hatten keinen modergeschmack! wiso auch immer#c  einen karpfen, den ich mitgenommen hab (ebenso wie eine brasse) haben total modrig geschmeckt!


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*

Da sei vorsichtig! Habe auch schon relativ kleine Schleien aus anderen Gewässern gehabt, die waren definitiv ungenießbar. Woran das liegt - Keine Ahnung... Deswegen erstmal versuchen. Sollte die erste oder auch die zweite und dritte Schleie nicht schmecken, entweder zurücksetzen oder kurzfristig hältern (wovon ich nicht soviel halte - arme Schleie...)


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*

Die Fische schwimmen im Hälterbecken mit reinem Quellwasser und kommen auch aus Quellwasserteichen.
Dann werde ich das mal versuchen,aber welche Temperatur,wie lange räuchern...???
Hat da jemand einen Tipp?
Gruß
uwe#h


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*

also so mach ich das immer: 30min bei ca. 90° garen und dann ca. 1-2 stnden räuchern.


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*

@Uwe
Dann können sie nur gut sein! Und 30min bei 90 Grad, 1-2 Std räuchern: Optimal! Guten Appetit. Schnaps nicht vergessen, Fisch muß schwimmen!


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lohnt es sich, große Schleien zu  räuchern?*

Ok, dann werde ich das so machen,
die kommen jetzt morgen erstmal in die Knoblauchlauge.|rolleyes |rolleyes  einen Wels habe ich auch noch im Hälter, aber Wels räuchern????#c 
ich weiß nicht....
den werd ich aber wohl mal lieber filetieren,glaub ich.den müßte ich zum Räuchern eh zerteilen.
oder hat das schon mal jemand gemacht??
Gruß
uwe#h


----------

